# New Bremont manufactured movement: ENG300



## AnonPi (Aug 19, 2020)

Announced today, a new movement, ENG300, manufactured by Bremont.









Up Close With Bremont's New Movement


This wasn't an easy story to write.




www.hodinkee.com





No word yet (that I'm aware of) on which watches it will go into.


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

“The ENG300 calibre is a re-engineered and upgraded version of K1, a base calibre designed by the Swiss company THE+. Bremont has bought the rights in perpetuity to use THE+’s IP, the whole kit and caboodle. ENG300 is a largely customized version of K1 and the upgrades were developed by a Bremont team. The movement contains five core components made at the Bremont Manufacturing and Technology Centre, namely the base plate and four bridges, and together, these make up 55 percent of the movement’s weight. In all, 80 percent of the movement’s weight is accounted for by parts Bremont has customised.”


----------



## AnonPi (Aug 19, 2020)

jkpa said:


> “The ENG300 calibre is a re-engineered and upgraded version of K1, a base calibre designed by the Swiss company THE+. Bremont has bought the rights in perpetuity to use THE+’s IP, the whole kit and caboodle. ENG300 is a largely customized version of K1 and the upgrades were developed by a Bremont team. The movement contains five core components made at the Bremont Manufacturing and Technology Centre, namely the base plate and four bridges, and together, these make up 55 percent of the movement’s weight. In all, 80 percent of the movement’s weight is accounted for by parts Bremont has customised.”


Yes, that's right, they are not calling it an "in-house" movement, but a Bremont manufactured movement. All this is explained in the report linked to.


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

No problems there. Good luck to them and nice to see a new movement.


----------



## bounce (May 31, 2010)

It is a very good read.

I like the phrase Bremont manufactured movement, very good choice of words. 

I really hope it works well for them.


----------



## Turpinr (Dec 10, 2017)

Good luck to Bremont.
I'll certainly be interested in what watches have this new movement


----------



## dirtvictim (Mar 9, 2006)

Very sexy movement. Austin Powers would approve. Yea baby!


----------



## Medusa (Feb 6, 2010)

I was impressed at first and then the reality of the 55% was revealed.

At this point I think brands that produce real in-house movements should think of a new name for them. The term in-house has lost its credibility and just the mention of it suggests BS.

I noticed that some Swiss brands stay away from the "Swiss Made" thing because its not Swiss enough.


----------



## AnonPi (Aug 19, 2020)

Medusa said:


> I was impressed at first and then the reality of the 55% was revealed.
> 
> At this point I think brands that produce real in-house movements should think of a new name for them. The term in-house has lost its credibility and just the mention of it suggests BS.


Perhaps that's why they are *not* using the term 'in-house' to describe the ENG300 movement. They are only saying that they are manufacturing the movement, and they've been more transparent than virtually all other brands about exactly what that means.


----------



## Medusa (Feb 6, 2010)

AnonPi said:


> Perhaps that's why they are *not* using the term 'in-house' to describe the ENG300 movement. They are only saying that they are manufacturing the movement, and they've been more transparent than virtually all other brands about exactly what that means.


The you for the correction.


----------



## DadofFour (Mar 15, 2021)

Great article, I will be really interested to see which watches will get this new movement. I do wish that there was a way to possibly trade in a watch with old movement for newer version (I know it may cost a little more). Some of us do not have a lot of extra money to put into this passion. I love my S300 the ability to have gotten one with this new movement would have been amazing, just something new to put on the wishlist shelf


----------



## Viper98912 (Feb 27, 2018)

I like the fact that they're going towards the word "manufactured" rather than "in-house". Seems to provide much more credibility since in-house has become so....yea...


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

It's a handsome looking piece of kit.


----------



## RG2107 (Aug 8, 2021)

Good to see topics about this watch brand. Bremont Arrow has got to be one of my favourite watches - have to get it one day.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Regardless of “in-house” or any other typical feature to argue about, this spreads the industry out, promotes continuing innovation in the industry, and removes power from those trying to consolidate the industry out of, in my opinion, greed.

This is good news!


----------



## Turpinr (Dec 10, 2017)

DadofFour said:


> Great article, I will be really interested to see which watches will get this new movement. I do wish that there was a way to possibly trade in a watch with old movement for newer version (I know it may cost a little more). Some of us do not have a lot of extra money to put into this passion. I love my S300 the ability to have gotten one with this new movement would have been amazing, just something new to put on the wishlist shelf


I was wondering about a retrofit too or maybe a big discount on a future watch with the ENG300 movement


----------



## AnonPi (Aug 19, 2020)

Apparently, in news broken by Watchonista, the first watches to house this movement will be a limited edition issue called Longitude. (Which explains why the pics in the Hodinkee article showed that name.)



https://www.watchonista.com/articles/novelties/bremont-delivers-its-promise-brands-first-manufacture-movement-longitude-le-collection


----------



## Cappyab (Aug 16, 2019)

Seems like a strategic and thoughtful use of terminology. Possibly borne from early claims of heritage or previous claims of an in-house movement that generated a lot of negative feedback. I like their designs, so all the best to them.


----------



## AnonPi (Aug 19, 2020)

AnonPi said:


> Apparently, in news broken by Watchonista, the first watches to house this movement will be a limited edition issue called Longitude. (Which explains why the pics in the Hodinkee article showed that name.)
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.watchonista.com/articles/novelties/bremont-delivers-its-promise-brands-first-manufacture-movement-longitude-le-collection


And an article on Hodinkee on the Longitude: https://www.hodinkee.com/articles/the-limited-edition-bremont-longitude


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

Nice. This is a good move on their part, IMHO. 

Good read.


----------



## Buschyfor3 (Nov 12, 2018)

$16k to nearly $25k for a Bremont? Have we officially jumped the shark yet?


----------



## AnonPi (Aug 19, 2020)

Buschyfor3 said:


> $16k to nearly $25k for a Bremont? Have we officially jumped the shark yet?


Yeah, the Longitude prices are a bit steep, although, they did invest a substantial amount of time and money in developing the manufacture of the movement. They do also expect to be able to eventually sell watches with this movement in the $5K range.


----------



## Jpfahrstar (Jan 17, 2015)

Very nice new movement that I hope we see in less costly watches soon. The Longitude is way beyond my reach. Good job Bremont!


----------



## Buschyfor3 (Nov 12, 2018)

AnonPi said:


> Yeah, the Longitude prices are a bit steep, although, they did invest a substantial amount of time and money in developing the manufacture of the movement. They do also expect to be able to eventually sell watches with this movement in the $5K range.


Fair enough on future plans… but in the current price category, I just don’t see the Longitude selling over any number of more desirable LE watches from the likes of Omega, getting into a HH brand like Girard Perregaux (any number of Laureato models), a complicated JLC from the Master or Reverso collections, or even someone taking the dip and paying grey market prices for stainless steel Rolex sports models.


----------



## DadofFour (Mar 15, 2021)

The price of those LE Bremont are way out of my budget, I am interested to see which models will get the new movement in the future.


----------



## bounce (May 31, 2010)

DadofFour said:


> The price of those LE Bremont are way out of my budget, I am interested to see which models will get the new movement in the future.


I can see the new movement making its way into most models later in its life as it can be adapted for lots of different applications, 3 hand, Chrono, GMt's etc.


----------



## Adil861 (Sep 16, 2021)

DadofFour said:


> The price of those LE Bremont are way out of my budget, I am interested to see which models will get the new movement in the future.


I really wanna see the movement on Martin Baker range. That will be something really cool. The proposition here is that you have manufactured movement from independent British brand, anti shock, antimagnetic, can withstand Martin Baker Ejection test.


bounce said:


> I can see the new movement making its way into most models later in its life as it can be adapted for lots of different applications, 3 hand, Chrono, GMt's etc.


I can see delivery of GMT will be something early they will implement.


----------



## COZ (Sep 7, 2011)

Adil861 said:


> I really wanna see the movement on Martin Baker range. That will be something really cool. The proposition here is that you have manufactured movement from independent British brand, anti shock, antimagnetic, can withstand Martin Baker Ejection test.


Yes, put it in the MB range and slime the case thickness down!


----------



## Adil861 (Sep 16, 2021)

COZ said:


> Yes, put it in the MB range and slime the case thickness down!


MB cases above 14 mm without chrono are too thick. If they make it thinner, will that make it less shock resistant?


----------

